# Echo M-Mode + 2-D (HELP!!)



## crhunt78 (Jan 13, 2012)

The physician I code for is reading a bunch of procedures labeled Echo M-Mode + 2-D and I initially thougth they were TEE's until he stated in his interpretation of one of these tests that a "transesophogeal echocardiogram could better delineate the interatrial septum."  So, my question is, is the Echo M-Mode + 2-D a TEE or some other type of echocardiogram?  The findings list the ejection fraction, whether or not the LA, RA, RV, Aorta, AV, MV, TV, PV and Pericardium are normal.  Isn't that what is done in a TEE?  Please help, I am so confused.  All I am coding is the reading so I don't have anything that states the approach or how the results were obtained.  Thanks for your help in advance!!


----------



## crhunt78 (Jan 13, 2012)

The code I have been using is 93314 for the reading and interpretation of the test.


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 13, 2012)

I imagine these are transthoracic echocardiograms (TTE) where the transducer is placed on the patient's chest. 

That will be code 93306 assuming doppler and color flow were done and documented as well. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## crhunt78 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you so much, yes, they are TTE's, that helps a lot!!


----------

